# Florida Haunters Make and Take - Sept 6th



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

The next official Florida Haunters Make and Take is scheduled for September 6th in lovely Inverness in West Central Florida.

When: Sept. 6 -- 11 AM
Where: Whispering Pines Park in Inverness - 1700 Forest Dr, Inverness, FL 34453 
Prop: Modifying Christmas animated lighted reindeer into wolf

For more information, please visit the Make and Take Info page on the Florida Haunters website:

Gatherings

Come on out, have some fun and make a prop!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Ghostess!

This is in my neck o'the woods! So if anybody has any questions or needs assist with directions pm me. It is easy to get to and a very nice place for the kids so don't be afraid to bring your little monsters along!


Val


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We're ON for ToMoRrOw!

WOOOOOT!

Weather looks great! 
Can't wait to see everyone!

Val


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

That is an awesome idea.
And since I just missed this...post some friggin' pics already!


----------

